# Adcc 2011



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

ADCC 2011 championships

In nottingham, sept 24 and 25th

Anyone else going ?

I believe tickets are Â£40 for both days , the 2009 tourny in barcelona was double that !!

For anyone that doesnt know, the ADCC is the best submission tournament in the world .. Im more excited to see this than the olympics

its made up of 2 women categories , 6 male categories .. its invite only, each continent has a qualifying tournament to determine who will represent them .. 16 competitors per weight division, meaning 15 matches per division are seen

Braulio Estima is the reigning absolute champ .. such a nice guy

The likes of werdum, monson, rolles gracie, maia, roger gracie ,aoki, jacare, diego sanchez, gunnar nelson jake shields have taken part in past tournaments (probably some more notables too that i cant think of)


----------



## Zardoz (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice

I may have to check this out!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

DCC 2011 in Nottingham, England has had another significant boost with one of the most anticipated grappling rematches ever being announced as a 'Masters Superfight'.

Eddie Bravo and Royler Gracie first met in ADCC eight years ago, when Bravo pulled off what is regarded as one of the biggest upsets in the tournament's history as a brown belt, forcing Royler to submit to a triangle choke. Royler had the credentials coming into the contest as a world champion in BJJ and no-gi submission grappling. It was his only loss in ADCC competition and he is obviously seeking to level the scores.

The upset has been a talking point within the grappling community for years, and finally there will be some resolution with the long awaited rematch (should nothing force it to be called off, which isn't unheard of).

Revered MMA fighter Renzo Gracie will take on another grappling and MMA pioneer in Mario Sperry. There will be a weight discrepancy, with Renzo last fighting at 170lbs and Sperry being at 220lbs for most of his career, but this is definitely a case of two legends colliding.

ADCC posted the new matchups via Facebook, with event promoter for the Nottingham show Braulio Estima also mentioning it online.

Several 'Superfights' have failed to materialise in the past, but September will hopefully see both of these bouts come off as scheduled.

Braulio Estima and Ronaldo 'Jacare' Souza are still competing in their superfight at the event.


----------



## Levo (Aug 28, 2009)

Bought my tickets as soon as they went on sale, so did a lot of my friends. Heard 2500 sold in 3 days, and this only sales over the phone from the promotor, they haven't even gone up online or from the venue yet!

2011 confirmed names include:

Marcelo Garcia

Ryan Hall

Jeff Glover

Cobrinha

Vinny Magalhaes

Pablo Popovitch

Raphael Mendes

Dean Lister

Kyra Gracie

JT Torres

Kron Gracie

Roger Gracie

Gunner Nelson

Rafael Lovato Jr

Baret Yoshida

Joao Assis

Superfights already announced include:

Eddie Bravo vs. Royler Gracie

Mario Sperry vs. Renzo Gracie

Braulio Estima vs. Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

who is the promotor on this one? want to email them about something. some good matchs, defo like to catch kyra gracie's match. seen her compete on youtube.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe masaru fight co, based in notts

All Ticket Prices are as follows:-

*

Standard********************** Â£40.00

Closer View***************** Â£50.00

Premier************************ Â£75.00** (1st three rows - ringside)* very limited as we have already sold a considerable amount

*

The ticket is inclusive of Saturday and Sunday

*

For credit card purchase telephone 01623 722862

*

Levo .. Did you manage to get through to them on the day ? I made like two dozen calls and couldnt get through, but got an email back and waiting for them to call

I cant believe how many people arent botheted about this event .. Extraodinary, i cant see this event ever coming back to the midlands .. Guys, make sure you don't miss this ..

Like i said, this is more exciting than the olympics .. Im probably more excited for this than any ufc uk event too .. Some of the worlds best in 1 arena for two days, you dont wanna miss out


----------



## Levo (Aug 28, 2009)

photographymatt said:


> who is the promotor on this one? want to email them about something. some good matchs, defo like to catch kyra gracie's match. seen her compete on youtube.


Yeah, it's Masaru Fight Co., email them at [email protected]



jeevan said:


> Levo .. Did you manage to get through to them on the day ? I made like two dozen calls and couldnt get through, but got an email back and waiting for them to call
> 
> I cant believe how many people arent botheted about this event .. Extraodinary, i cant see this event ever coming back to the midlands .. Guys, make sure you don't miss this ..
> 
> Like i said, this is more exciting than the olympics .. Im probably more excited for this than any ufc uk event too .. Some of the worlds best in 1 arena for two days, you dont wanna miss out


Yeah, I got through on the day, just kept hitting redial.

I'm very very excited. I have pointed out to many people it isn't MMA, it's grappling which is a whole different, much slower and technical, but I love grappling so it's dream come true to have the top guys in the world in the midlands.


----------



## bulldog7676 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would love to see Pablo and Braulio fight, however Braulio is coming back from a couple of injuries 1 to his knee and I believe 1 to his neck, He was ment to have an MMA fight in Brum earlier in the year but had to pull out due to injury, so Im keeping my fingers crossed that he will be able to compete.

Is there any mention of Jeff Monson entering hes a former winner of this event?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Levo said:


> Yeah, I got through on the day, just kept hitting redial.
> 
> I'm very very excited. I have pointed out to many people it isn't MMA, it's grappling which is a whole different, much slower and technical, but I love grappling so it's dream come true to have the top guys in the world in the midlands.


Have there really been many people that dont k ow the difference between submission grappling and mma ?

To have this in the midlands is awesome for us, we always get missed out for events

You just have to look at mma eventd in the uk, too many people get "bored" of any grappling /bjj work , and start boo'ing

I think the people who go to the adcc's will be the ones who really appreciate the technique

Bulldog ..

Braulio's got his rehab plan though, so by september he'll be back to normal, im hoping he regains his titles .. Him and victor are real classy guys .. It takes a lot of talent to have gsp ask you to help with his bjj .. You got your tickets anyway ?


----------



## Grantinerfe (Jun 8, 2011)

I've heard a rumour that they are lacking funds and gracie vs bravo might not happen, I don't know how true this is but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not a lack of funds ..

Apparently, royler gracie demanded a $50k turn up fee, and a $25k win bonis .. And the organizers are like f**k you (rightly so)

Bravo is definitley up for it .. It's up to royler to decide whether he's man enough to avenge the loss, or if silly pay demands dictate him


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

The 'will they, won't they' of Royler vs. Bravo has been huge on the internet. It won't happen I'm guessing.

I'm gonna be down there!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope they do .. I believe eddie is coming out of retirment for this, royler surely wants to avenge his loss

Cool you goin for both days ? Ill try and find you! Ill just ask everyone of their name is jay!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Competitor list so far

+60kg

1. Hannette Staack. Brazil (champion)

2. Fiona Muxlow. Australia (Oceania)

3. Penny Thomas. South America (North America)

4. Talita Nogueira. Brazil (South America)

5. Devi Ahuja(European trials winner)

6. Gabi Garcia (confirmed invitation)

-60kg

1. Luanna Alzuguir. Brazil (champion)

2. Lara Jayne Ng. Australia (Oceania)

3. Hashi Takayo. Japan (Asia)

4. Cathilee Albert. USA (North America)

5. Michelle Nicolini. Brazil (South America)

6. Sara Svensson (European trials winner)

7. Krya Gracie(Confirmed invitation)

People who have said they would like to do absolute.

1.Pablo Popovitch-(Wants to do absolute GracieMag)

2.Rafael Mendes(quoted on front page of Mendes Bros wanting to do absolute)

Superfights:

Eddie Bravo vs Royler Gracie(Might be in jeopardy, money issues(5/17/2011))

Mario Sperry vs Renzo Gracie

Jacare vs Braulio

-65.9kg

1. Rafael Mendes. Brazil (current champion, ADCC 2009)

2. Greger Forsel. Finland (European trials winner)

3. Marko Ramos. USA (North American trials winner)

4. David Marinakis. Australia (Oceania trials winner)

5. Tetsu Hadairo. Japan (Asian trials winner)

6. Jeff Glover. USA (second North American trials winner)

7. Bruno Frazzato. Brazil (South America)

8. Timo-juhani Hirvikangas (Second European trials winner)

9. Ryan Hall(confirmed invitation)

10. Rubens "Cobrinha" Charles(confirmed invitation)

11) Barret Yoshida (confirmed invitation)

12) Rani Yahya(confirmed invitation)

13) Robson Moura (confirmed invitation)

14) Denny Prokopos (confirmed invitation)

15) Tom Barlow (confirmed invitation)

-76.9kg

Pablo Popovitch. USA (current champion)(Moving up to 88kg)

1. Jorge Britto. Brazil (European trials winner)

2. Vagner Rocha. Brazil (North American trials winner)

3. Davis Hart. Australia (Oceania trials winner)

4. Takanori Gomi. Japan (Asia trials winner)(Looks to be out, fighting Nate Diaz UFC 135,24th Sept)

5. Enricco Coco. USA (Second North America trials winner)

6. Murilo Santana. Brazil (South American trials winner)

7. Daniel Strauss (Second European trials winner)

8. Marcelo Garcia(confirmed invitation)

9. Gunnar Nelson (confirmed invitation)

10. Leo Viera(confirmed invitation)

11. JT Torres (confirmed invitation)

12. Kron Gracie (confirmed invitation)

13. Gregor Gracie (confirmed invitation)

14. Augusto Mendes â€œTanquinhoâ€ (confirmed invitation)

-87.9kg

1. AndrÃ© GalvÃ£o. Brazil (current runner-up â€" BrÃ¡ulio will face Ronaldo JacarÃ© in superfight)

2. Marko Helen. Finland (Europe)

3. Rustam Chsiev. Russia (North America)

4. Cameron Rowe. Australia (Oceania)

5. Jeon Doo Kwang. South Korea (Asia)

6. JJ Holmes. USA (North America)

7. Claudio Calasans. Brazil (South America)

8. Zbigniew Tyszka(second European trials winner)

9. Pablo Popovitch(confirmed invitation)

10. Rafael Lovato jnr(confirmed invitation)

11. Romulo barral(confirmed invitiation)

12. Rousimar Palhares(confirmed invitation)

13. Sergio Moraes (confirmed invitation)

14. Paulo Filho (confirmed invitation)

-98.9kg

1. Xande Ribeiro. Brazil (champion)

2. Kari Peltola. Finland (Europe)

3. Joseph Lee Baize. USA (North America)

4. Igor Praporshchikov. Australia (Oceania)

5. Animal Anzai. Japan (Asia)

6. James Poupolo. USA (North America)

7. Augusto Ferrari. Brazil (South America)

8. Kamil Uminski(second European trials winner)

9. Roger Gracie(confirmed invitation)

10. Rodolfo Viera(confirmed invitation)

11. Joao Assis(Confirmed invitation)

12. Dean Lister(confirmed invitation)

13. Alexander Trans(confirmed invitation)

14. Robert Drysdale(confirmed invitation)

+99kg

1. Fabricio Werdum. Brazil (champion)

2. Janne-Pekka PietilÃ¤inen. Finland (Europe)

3. Mario Rinaldi. USA (North America)

4. Mick Wilson. Australia (Oceania)

5. Sekine Hideki. Japan (Asia)

6. Jared Rosholt. USA (North America)

7. Gabriel Vella. Brazil (South America)

8. Mateusz Juskowiak(took second in trials but winner already had invite- Europe2)

9. Jeff Monson(confirmed invitation)

10. Bruno Bastos(confirmed invitation)

11. Roberto "cyborg" abreu (confirmed invitation)

12. Antonio â€bigfootâ€ Silva (confirmed invitation)

13. Vinny Magalhaes(confirmed invitation)(Confirmed on this thread he is now in this division)

14. Geraldi Rinaldi (confirmed invitation)

15. Fereira Jose Junior (confirmed invitation)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Adcc's in notts >> olympics


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

I know theres alot of money with the adcc, but I would think one of the gracies could let slip some money when it comes to honor.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone else go ?

I was in awe, wish id got the expensive tix

Such world class stars for two days,20mins away .. So glad i had the chance to see this

Kyra gracie = sexy

Palhares = dirty

Braulio = Super fight winner, though jacare seemed hurt

Hadnt seen popovitch before this, was impressed

Gunnar Nelson impressed me so much, this kid is gonna kill it i the ufc

Galvao was good

Cyborg was exciting to watch

Gabi garcia is HUGE and got emotional

Also this wednesday, gracie barra brum has the mendes bros doing a seminar


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Anyone else go ?
> 
> I was in awe, wish id got the expensive tix
> 
> ...


gutted I didnt go, some good results and from what everyone is saying some amazing matchs.

gabi garcia is massive! emotional?

and kyra, shes tougher than most of the men in her family. they told her to quit, to give up on bjj as a career and she carried on regardless. for that, shes a hero of mine, inspiration.


----------



## Levo (Aug 28, 2009)

Was an amazing event!

Nathan


----------

